# Alpha Pharma



## gonnabehuge (Feb 10, 2011)

Has anyone used these? what are they like, i've had a jab of their test e and has a little bit of pip in my quad. But what's the quality like? Good gains ?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Used there npp and test p in the past and all was good,

I always get pip in my quads no matter what I jab there, shoulders, tris and glutes I have no probs


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

been told good things about alpha. Seen a few products aswell. looks decent, as in packaging etc..


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

I aint heard **** all good about these and the deca i seen recently had seperated from the oil..

nice boxes tho..lol


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

is this a ugl?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

baggsy said:


> is this a ugl?


this seems debatable. i think it's a ugl that claims to be pharma. the packaging is brilliant, not so sure about the gear inside.


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

Its same Quality like United Hardcore Pharmaceuticals from Mexico. You can use it without problems when you find Originals.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i got some induject yesterday looks very good,and have heard alot of positive

stuff over the net on it,so got some to try later on.

Not bothered if real pharma or not tbh,


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I know a few lads using at the moment and rate it.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

Got some of their d-bols, ye the packaging looks good and it tastes strongly of d-bol.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its gtg... i have had / seen many arguments whether its pharma or not.. basically it is in an Indian lab and other UG labs say its just a glorified UG... Its not as such, yes it was set up by 3 Deutsch men who see it as a business but it is still a recognised Pharma lab and has to meet deadlines... some people say the deadlines are not as strict as USA etc.. and why do they make Tren? etc

Gtg imo and you're much more likely to get the product in Alpha than in some fake Kharachis


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Been using alpha deca for a couple of weeks now, I trust my source completely so i'm not doubting it at all......will post my results in a few weeks when its kicked in properly.


----------



## Alexyuk (Jan 30, 2011)

nnathanw1983 said:


> I aint heard **** all good about these and the deca i seen recently had seperated from the oil..
> 
> nice boxes tho..lol


your the only person I have ever seen to say anything bad about them, I know loadsa lads on there stuff, from their tren to their deca and nothing but rave reviews, currently using there deca only on second week but expecting good stuff from it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they are a legit pharma lab in india how that matches up with western pharma labs i don't know, Karachi sus looked dodgy as hell but that was made in a legit lab in india...

the packaging is very nice but then you dont judge a book by its cover.....i have got some of there parabolon to use in my next cycle so cannot comment on how good or bad it is at the moment...


----------



## scotty-boy (Nov 5, 2010)

again been told by the lads down gym that its good stuff ! hope so cos just bought some lol and yes packaging looks good.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

using their nadro rapid at mo....as good as any ive had


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

> your the only person I have ever seen to say anything bad about them, I know loadsa lads on there stuff, from their tren to their deca and nothing but rave reviews, currently using there deca only on second week but expecting good stuff from it


Im not saying they are bad bro..I just avnt heard anything good neither..the deca i seen had seperated from the oil..the packaging is good..

There is tonnes of it round here but the guy supplying here i dont get my stuff off coz he dont know his **** from his elbow and i dont know any decent guys on it to get any tidy reports..

Im going back on myself shortly but i think il be going Pro Chem


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> they are a legit pharma lab in india how that matches up with western pharma labs i don't know, Karachi sus looked dodgy as hell but that was made in a legit lab in india...
> 
> the packaging is very nice but then you dont judge a book by its cover.....i have got some of there parabolon to use in my next cycle so cannot comment on how good or bad it is at the moment...


there not pharme grade there ugl arnt they?

only heard good stuff about them


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

never heard of it....I stick with what i know to be good tbh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

apple said:


> there not pharme grade there ugl arnt they?
> 
> only heard good stuff about them


is that a statement or a question??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Can't see any pharma company calling their gear Alpha tbh.....BD were ugl but had pharma licenses in certain countries


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ah, if william llewellyn says it's good then it must be....lol.

But in all fairness they may well be all good, so try and see. I personally wouldn't trust llewelln's word over what I'm putting into my body as how can one be sure there are no ulterior motives, cash been exchanged for favourable resulqts or even the samples sent in were from the lab they were supposed to be fom. So many ways to get rounds his results it's unbelieveable. All aimed at newbs like yourself who don't know any different mate so not your fault for swallowing bollox, but that's why people like me are here. Try them and make your own mind up dude, don't let some book from a guy only in it for the money make your mind up for you.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I bet when certain labs sent in gear for tests or "people sent in" random (lol) vials, they weren't exactly what joe bloggs was buying two weeks later in the fitness first changing rooms....lmao

How gullible some people can be is quite fcuking worrying tbh


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

many options mate, pharma grade, rohm, GB, PC, all very good choices, and all should be easily available from your source. If not, then you've got a crud source.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

chrisd123 said:


> Obviously I know there could have been something going on there and there have been allegations about him taking cash or good reports before so I don't totally buy what he writes.
> 
> To be honest, there's no other way of knowing whether it is any good or not unless I try it. Might as well give it a go instead of dealing with some horrendous pain from Lixus T400!


I wasn't aiming that at you mate but the llewellyn masses in general.....


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Used there test prop and npp, all smooth and no pip. Must be half decent gear as the npp made my skin oily and spotty as f*ck in 2 weeks, knocked it on the head after that me and nandrolone don't suit each other


----------



## kennzee (Mar 21, 2010)

using their hcg at the min..first time using hcg so cant really comment...being told its g2g though


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone know what the crack is with the fact that there is an alpha-pharma india and an alpha-pharma asia both with the same product lines? Are the two linked or is one a counterfeit of the other?


----------



## steroiduser1988 (Mar 14, 2011)

correct me if i'm wrong, but it seems as if one is a counterfeit lab of the other because the ones i got (AP india) cannot be verified using the authentication code on the box.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

alpha-pharma is good to go, im using bold and test e at the moment with good results, the authentication system is having problems and will be corrected shortly.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I have just done x2 different box's of parabolin both with success, be careful with your zero 0 and your o.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Alpha Asia Parabolin is the best tren Ive ever tried.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

tom jones said:


> Alpha Asia Parabolin is the best tren Ive ever tried.


I am switching onto it now mate with there enathate, current cycle going well


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

I've been cruising on their test e for the last 8 weeks and it does the job.Am switchingto their induject (sus) next week and adding tren (parabolin). Used the tren hex before and it was brilliant stuff. I've had problems verifying some of my gear on their site too though,I trust my source but it always makes you think.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tom jones said:


> Alpha Asia Parabolin is the best tren Ive ever tried.


i am using this in 2 weeks with prop, will be good to see if it does what it should....


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

paul, the alpha paras are top draw mate...

infact ive used a fair few of there products and have no complaints ;-)

steve


----------



## steroiduser1988 (Mar 14, 2011)

@topdog: how'd u know that the system is having problems?

mine has been tried tons of times in all possible combinations, no zeros and Os in mine though... maybe there are counterfeits of AP floating ard..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevie flynn said:


> paul, the alpha paras are top draw mate...
> 
> infact ive used a fair few of there products and have no complaints ;-)
> 
> steve


thats good enough for me Steve mate......hope your well mate?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> thats good enough for me Steve mate......hope your well mate?


wat sort doses you using with the parabolin paul!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TAFFY said:


> wat sort doses you using with the parabolin paul!!


one amp(1.5ml) M/W/F mate my cycle will only be approx 500mg per week....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought 50 amps of their Sus a while back, extremely high quality imo.. and no PIP what so ever!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> one amp(1.5ml) M/W/F mate my cycle will only be approx 500mg per week....


thanks mate why i asked for cause is it true they 75mg per amp ive bin told they good but just wondering how high dose you taking cause to run high dose would be damn expensive!!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

76.5mg per amp they are.....

paul im ok mate,hope alls well with u? catch up with u when the shows start bro..

steve


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

so 3 amps a week is that what you use then about 230mg a week yeh!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevie flynn said:


> 76.5mg per amp they are.....
> 
> paul im ok mate,hope alls well with u? catch up with u when the shows start bro..
> 
> steve


good to hear Steve...yes mate catch up at the shows i am doing my test sheet at the West, Wales and the North west buddy....



TAFFY said:


> so 3 amps a week is that what you use then about 230mg a week yeh!!


yes mate this is what i will be using


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

how many amps have you got in your box of parabolin paul or anyone esle who using it cause the ones i seen have 5amps at 76.5mg but on there website they say they only sell them in packs of three,the codes on the boxes of five say they legit in there web site mind!!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

steroiduser1988 said:


> @topdog: how'd u know that the system is having problems?
> 
> mine has been tried tons of times in all possible combinations, no zeros and Os in mine though... maybe there are counterfeits of AP floating ard..


late reply but I spoke to my source mate and the tech guys where looking into it. mine now successfully worked.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

TAFFY said:


> how many amps have you got in your box of parabolin paul or anyone esle who using it cause the ones i seen have 5amps at 76.5mg but on there website they say they only sell them in packs of three,the codes on the boxes of five say they legit in there web site mind!!


Hi mate, it is possible they are packaging in 10s now, as the winney inj come in 5s and 10s, 5s being old batches.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TAFFY said:


> how many amps have you got in your box of parabolin paul or anyone esle who using it cause the ones i seen have 5amps at 76.5mg but on there website they say they only sell them in packs of three,the codes on the boxes of five say they legit in there web site mind!!


mine have 5 in mate...


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

I have aslo box of parabolin alpha pharma of 5 amps and some are of 3 amps?

Batch no 9002

mfg date 04/2009

exp date 03/2012

What is your opinion

thanks

falcou


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

falcou said:


> I have aslo box of parabolin alpha pharma of 5 amps and some are of 3 amps?
> 
> Batch no 9002
> 
> ...


 It is good stuff defiantly good gear I have been on this for 4 weeks and gains are good


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I found the para little strong for me, acne being the main issue, I am fine with ug trens, alpha para nice and smooth injections, just finished there enanthate, now using there winney tabs and clen, all seems good.


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks freind happy to read this

falcou


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

after hearing the good reports on alpha i got my supplier to get sum in, it was well packaged but the test e vials looked like water in them, not ****ting u here but riverrock comes to mind, any1 else think the solution is very thin??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Prop would be thin-ish, but enanthate or cyp should be quite thickish looking and yellow


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Prop would be thin-ish, but enanthate or cyp should be quite thickish looking and yellow


why should prop be any different looking than than cyp or enanthate mate?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Cos it's a thinner oil


----------



## haataa74 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have used induject-250, one thing that does worry me is that stuff does block somehow to syringe. Never had similar stuff and I have used plenty. Its easy to draw, but once you inject even a bit it starts to block. Oil makes plung to move baaaddd!! Of course one is able to inject but it does block somehow strange.


----------



## johnuk (Jul 11, 2006)

alpha pharma is ugl just made to look pharma , and with the amount thats circulating at the min i seriously doubt its made in india somewhere in europe id say.


----------



## haataa74 (Jun 29, 2011)

johnuk said:


> alpha pharma is ugl just made to look pharma , and with the amount thats circulating at the min i seriously doubt its made in india somewhere in europe id say.


I feel same. too much stuff circulating around. Each of my amps does contain exact 1ml stuff otherwise its somehow weird. 5 on strip and 2 strips on box.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnuk said:


> alpha pharma is ugl just made to look pharma , and with the amount thats circulating at the min i seriously doubt its made in india somewhere in europe id say.


why because you cannot get things from india??


----------

